# Asus K53SV enorme Abwärme!? o.O



## Lt.Ford (13. April 2013)

*Asus K53SV enorme Abwärme!? o.O*

Hallo Leute,

da ich am Wochenende daheim bin und somit kein Zugriff auf meinen Desktop habe, habe ich nun Battlefield 3 auf meinen Laptop installiert.
Es handelt sich um ein Asus K53SV mit i5-2430M und GT540M.
Das Spiel läuft auf niedrig absolut flüssig, das passt alles.

Aber was mir extrem komisch vorkommt: Sobald sich die GT540M einschaltet (mein NB hat Optimus) ensteht sofort eine so extreme Abwärme, dass ich meine Hand nichtmal für 1 Sekunden vor den Lüfter heben kann, ohne mich zu verbrennen. Da kommt so eine krasse Abwärme raus, das ist unglaublich.
Das Problem liegt auch nicht an einem verstaubten Lüfter o.Ä. (hab es erst demletzt "gereinigt", die Anführungszeichen deswegen, weil es kaum etwas zum reinigen gab = kein Staub drin).

Das "Problem" (wenn es denn eins ist) bestand seit Anfang an. Ich kann verstehen, dass wenn ich der Grafikkarte über Stunden hinweg alles abverlange, dass dann eine solche Abwärme entsteht.
Aber sobald ich Minecraft, Battlefield & Co starte, entsteht diese Abwärme innerhalb 10 Sekunden nach Spielstart. Nach 10 Sekunden ist es so verdammt heiß, dass ich meine Hand nichtmal 1 Sekunde an den Lüfter heben kann, bevor es zu heiß wird.

Dabei ist die Unterseite des Gehäuses gerademal handwarm und die Oberfläche ist relativ kalt (Asus Icecool oder so nennt sich das).
Die einzig heiße Stelle ist am Lüfter.

Kann mir einer erklären, wo diese krasse Abwärme her kommt? o.O

MfG

//Edit:
Es liegt auch wirklich nur an der Grafikkarte. CPU Last juckt den Lüfter / Kühler nicht wirklich (dreht zwar schneller, aber es kommt kühle Luft raus)


----------



## Alex555 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Asus K53SV enorme Abwärme!? o.O*

Sehe nicht, wo dein Problem liegt 
Genau das ist doch die Aufgabe des Lüfters: die heiße Luft abführen. 
Es gibt genug Laptops, bei denen die Oberfläche zu warm wird, und der Lüfter die Abwärme nicht gut genug hinausbefördert. 
Bei BF3 wird wahrscheinlich noch der Turbo dazuschalten, gepaart mit der Grafikkarte entsteht da halt ordenlich Abwärme  
Ist doch besser so als ein Hitzestau im Gehäuse, oder


----------



## Lt.Ford (13. April 2013)

*AW: Asus K53SV enorme Abwärme!? o.O*

Mein Problem ist, dass dadurch mein Lüfter auf 100% läuft. Und zwar wirklich 100% (das merkt man extrem).
Z.B. bleibt der Laptop meines Kumpels unter Last extrem kühl und leise (man hört den Lüfter kaum). Weshalb mein Lüfter so stark aufdreht ist klar, er muss die Wärme irgendwie rausbekommen. Meine Frage ist aber, woher diese enorme Abwärme überhaupt kommt. Dass Abwärme ensteht ist klar, aber nicht eine so Krasse, vor allem wenn die Temperatur des Laptops meines Kumpels vergleichsweise extrem kühl bleibt, sprich sogut wie keine Abwärme hat. Wie kann das sein?

Ich habe gerade mal die Temperaturen gemessen:

Battlefield 3:
GPU 78°C
CPU 83°C
Abluft extrem heiß.

Prime95: CPU 84°C
Abluft angenehm warm.

Furmark: GPU 80°C
Abluft schon wärmer, allerdings immernoch ok.

Es tritt also nur auf, wenn CPU und GPU gleichzeitig gestresst sind (habs mit Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig getestet).
Allerdings kam es mir unter Prime + Furmark kühler vor, als bei BF3... komisch.
Die Temperaturen sind mMn ok, die Abluft kommt mir trotzdem wie 500°C vor.


----------



## Alex555 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Asus K53SV enorme Abwärme!? o.O*

Was für ein Notebook hat denn dein Kumpel? 
Die Kühlung von Notebooks sind von Hersteller zu Hersteller stark verschieden, die Kühlung von ASUS ROG Laptops ist beispielsweise die leiseste und beste auf dem Markt, während die von Acer oftmals viel zu schwach ist. 
Hast du die Lamellen beim Lüfter auch gereinigt (v.a. den Luftauslass) ? 
Hast du bei der Reinigung das NB auseinander genommen oder mit einem Staubsauger gereinigt? 
Ich nehme an, dass bei battlefield 3 der Turbo deiner CPU angeht, und dadurch nochmal die Abwärme steigt. 
Dass die Abluft deutlich wärmer ist, wenn CPU + GPU gestresst sind ist auch logisch, da die CPU alleine eine TDP von 35W hat, die GT 540M ebenfalls 35W. Wenn beides zusammenkommt ist dementsprechend mehr Abwärme vorhanden. 
Hast du dafür gesorgt, dass das NB genug Frischluft bekommt (Lufteinlässe nicht verdeckt?, Luftauslass staubfrei?)


----------



## Lt.Ford (13. April 2013)

*AW: Asus K53SV enorme Abwärme!? o.O*

Haha xD
Der Laptop von meinem Kumpel kommt von Acer  Dessen Lüfter ist wirklich nahezu unhörbar. Als ich ihn zum ersten Mal gehört habe (bzw. eben nicht gehört habe) dachte ich zuerst: "Nanu? Ist der Lüfter kaputt?"
Der Laptop steht auf einem Schreibtisch, genug Frischluft kommt hin.

Aber wie kann 35W TDP so eine krasse Hitze entwickeln? Ich mein, es gibt Desktop-Grafikkarten, die haben ne TDP von über 200W und entwickeln keine solche Hitze. Klar, bei denen ist der Kühlkörper größer, aber trotzdem.

Ich hab mein Laptop bis ins letzte Einzelteil zerlegt und alles sauber gemacht. Aber daran liegt es nicht, direkt nach dem Kauf (Fabrikneu) war es genauso, wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe. Diese Hitze entwickelte sich von Anfang an.

Der Laptop meines Kumpels ist nahezu identisch. Er hat eine GT640M drin, was der indirekte Nachfolger meiner GT540M ist. Gut ok, 40nm vs 28nm. Aber macht das so einen krassen Unterschied?


----------



## Alex555 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Asus K53SV enorme Abwärme!? o.O*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Haha xD
> Der Laptop von meinem Kumpel kommt von Acer  Dessen Lüfter ist wirklich nahezu unhörbar. Als ich ihn zum ersten Mal gehört habe (bzw. eben nicht gehört habe) dachte ich zuerst: "Nanu? Ist der Lüfter kaputt?"
> Der Laptop steht auf einem Schreibtisch, genug Frischluft kommt hin.
> 
> ...


 
Der Lüfter einer High End Grafikkarte ist auch ca. 3mal so groß, solange du kein Referenzdesign hast, sind bei High End Karten mehr als 1Lüfter verbaut. Zudem hast du eine ganz andere Fläche, an der die Hitze abgegeben werden kann. 
Es sind eher 2x35W, falls bei BF3 der Turbo der CPU aktiviert ist, könnte es auch noch mehr sein. Der Fertigungsprozess spielt eine große Rolle, vor allem ist die GT 640M ein Kepler Chip, während dein "alter" GT 540M noch ein Thermi Chip ist. 
Dass aber so eine Wärme aus dem Luftauslass kommt, lässt den Schluss zu, dass zumindest das Kühlsystem so funktioniert wie es sollte 
Auch die Temperaturen sind ok, ich würde mir an deiner Stelle also keine Gedanken machen (außer im Sommer, falls du eine hohe Raumtemperatur hast)


----------



## Lt.Ford (20. April 2013)

*AW: Asus K53SV enorme Abwärme!? o.O*

Wow - soeben ist mir mein Netzteil abgeraucht. Hammer nice. Anscheinend hat das Notebook beim Spielen zu viel Strom gebraucht, da kam das Netzteil nicht mehr hinterher. Sind auch "nur" 90 Watt.
Dabei brauche ich das NB für die Uni :/ Hoffentlich kann das durch Asus ausgetauscht werden >.<


----------



## sir qlimax (21. April 2013)

Ist ja auch kein gaming notebook womit du 24/7 zocken kannst/ solltest.


----------



## Alex555 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Asus K53SV enorme Abwärme!? o.O*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Wow - soeben ist mir mein Netzteil abgeraucht. Hammer nice. Anscheinend hat das Notebook beim Spielen zu viel Strom gebraucht, da kam das Netzteil nicht mehr hinterher. Sind auch "nur" 90 Watt.
> Dabei brauche ich das NB für die Uni :/ Hoffentlich kann das durch Asus ausgetauscht werden >.<


 
Was meinst du mit "dein Netzteil ist abgeraucht"? Kannst du denn den Akku laden, wenn du das NB nicht verwendest? (also läuft das NB mit akku noch?) 
Dein NB ist kein richtiges Gaming Notebook, von daher solltest du nicht zu viele Erwartungen haben.


----------



## Lt.Ford (21. April 2013)

*AW: Asus K53SV enorme Abwärme!? o.O*

Plötzlich roch es überall in meinem Zimmer verbrannt bzw. teilweise auch nach verbranntem Plastik. So stark, dass es mir fast übel wurde. Der Geruch kam bzw. kommt immernoch vom Netzteil. Also sofort vom Strom genommen und Fenster aufgerissen.

Natürlich ist es kein Gaming-Notebook. 24/7 Spiele laufen auch nicht drauf. Am meisten wird es gebraucht, wenn ich übers Wochenende bei meinen Eltern bin. Da möchte ich schonmal hin und wieder ein Spiel spielen (1-2 Stunden). Das sollte das Netzteil aber schon packen...

Ich werde das Netzteil nicht mehr verwenden, da es wie schon gesagt immernoch verbrannt riecht.
Ja, das Notebook läuft mit Akku einwandfrei, ich schreibe diesen Text gerade damit. Habe noch 24% Akku, wenn der gleich leer ist, dann heißt es wohl "Goodbye Notebook, bis in paar Wochen".... >.<

Ich kann doch wohl erwarten, dass das Netzteil unter Last >nicht< kaputt geht, oder ist das zu viel verlangt? o.O Wofür hab ich denn die Grafikkarte da drin, wenn ich sie nicht verwenden kann, ohne dass das Netzteil nach kurzer Zeit kaputt geht?


----------



## Railroadfighter (21. April 2013)

*AW: Asus K53SV enorme Abwärme!? o.O*

Das unterscheidet eben die "schwachen" Gaming-Notebooks von den Multimedia Teilen. 
Da wird nunmal auf jeden Cent geschaut, und dann sind die Netzteile eben nicht besonders Laststabil. Auch das Kühlsystem verträgt eine "Dauerbelastung" (>1 Stunde) nicht wirklich.
Ich hab z.B. ein Clevo W370ET, und ein Freund von mir ein Acer V3. Obwohl bei beiden Netzteilen die Ausgangsleistung identisch ist (120W) und beide Netzteile vom selben Hersteller kommen, ist meines fast doppelt so groß.
Auch das Kühlsystem ist deutlich stärker, obwohl die Abwärme fast (das Acer hat eine GT650M GDDR5, das Clevo eine GTX660M) identisch ist.


----------

